# Jan 9-10 Pine Log WMA Hog hunt, who's goin'?



## pnome (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm thinking about it.

It's gonna be a little frosty that weekend. Weather.com says it'll be about 15 when that sun first rises on Saturday morning.  

Maybe that'll get those pigs moving. 


I don't know.  I hope at least _someone_ kills a hog this year.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 4, 2010)

As of this moment, I plan to be at Chickasawhatchee and the Chehaw festival.
Kinda makes more sense to stay closer to home to freeze my buns though 
Good luck this year, sorry to miss you.


----------



## Swampy (Jan 4, 2010)

*Good luck*

Not going, but I hope you get one (or several) ..... that's gonna be cold for sure.

If you have any luck, be sure to post on here - I think Pine Log hogs are becoming "urban legends" .....


----------



## pnome (Jan 7, 2010)

bump



No one else going?  Gonna be too cold for ya?   Guess I'll have the place to myself then.


----------



## 2789britt (Jan 7, 2010)

i plan on going to the febuary hunt with a kid i know in the febuary hunt he has never been hog hunting but he is a good deer hunter though. good luck though kill a big one for everybody and please post pics


----------



## jshanehorton (Jan 7, 2010)

new to the forum and hog hunting.  love to be there saturday sunrise do you have more info on the hunt or where i could read more about hunting pine log?


----------



## pnome (Jan 7, 2010)

jshanehorton said:


> new to the forum and hog hunting.  love to be there saturday sunrise do you have more info on the hunt or where i could read more about hunting pine log?



From the regs: 



> Feral Hog- See page 17. Special Hog Hunts:
> Jan. 9-11, Feb. 13-15; blaze orange required;
> no dogs allowed; Sign-In.



They have these two special hog hunts on Pine Log every year.   Lots of folks show up, hardly anyone ever kills anything.  Last year, I went to the feb hunt and nobody killed any hogs the entire hunt.  Out of about 200 or so hunters signed in. 

So, low expectations should be set.  

However, if you do get one, it's worth over 1000 man points.  

You can do a search on here for "Pine Log" and get plenty of info.   

This particular hunt is sign in at the check station on stamp creek road first, then head in and hope you get lucky.  

I usually like to meet up with folks from here at the waffle house @ I-75 exit 293 before and get a bite and some coffee before heading in.  I'll be there around 5:30.  If anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 7, 2010)

Let me see.  Where is Pine Log?


----------



## jshanehorton (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for the info ill be there


----------



## Darrenmd (Jan 8, 2010)

Let us know how it goes......


----------



## jshanehorton (Jan 8, 2010)

did i read the regs correctly, only small game firearms like .22, for this hog hunt?


----------



## pnome (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope, this is a special hog hunt.  Bring the centerfire!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I usually go and I am still debating about the cold for this weekend.


----------



## pnome (Jan 8, 2010)

No debate about it.  It's gonna be COLD!


----------



## pnome (Jan 8, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Let me see.  Where is Pine Log?



It's near White, GA.


----------



## pnome (Jan 8, 2010)

jshanehorton said:


> thanks for the info ill be there



I'll be wearing an orange hat.


----------



## dwg1 (Jan 8, 2010)

is this hunt sat ,sun ,mon?


----------



## pnome (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, 9th through the 11th.


----------



## dwg1 (Jan 8, 2010)

can,t get sat off will try to get there for sunday,let us know how it goes tomorrow,good luck


----------



## pnome (Jan 9, 2010)

Guess no one is as crazy as I am 

Leaving the waff house


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 9, 2010)

pnome said:


> Guess no one is as crazy as I am
> 
> Leaving the waff house


12 degrees here in acworth
I bet there won't be many folks out there this morn.


----------



## hvickers2 (Jan 9, 2010)

I hunted the quota hunt there this nov moved around the same lil area from 930 till dark zero deer 14 hogs I bagged my first two and the biggest 2 checked in out of a total of 8 one pushed 350 and the other near 275 the lighter one was older and his top tusks are the longest the taxi has ever seen in close to 30 yrs awesome hunt tho.Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a trip to the truck all I can say is hunt deep on the ridges there was absolutely no sign of them in the area on the backside of hanging mtn


----------



## NHburns (Jan 9, 2010)

Good luck Joe. Let us know how it went.


----------



## pnome (Jan 9, 2010)

No hogs this morning 

Bout froze my toes off 

Truck said it was 9 degrees when I headed into the woods this morning

Interior roads are like driving on packed ice. If you come I recommend 4 wheel drive though even that won't get you everywhere.  I couldn't get up the second hill past the main gate.  Had to go to the north side.

Gotta decide what I'm gonna do for this evening.  Warming up in the truck right now.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 9, 2010)

pnome said:


> No hogs this morning
> 
> Bout froze my toes off
> 
> ...



You da man!!!  Hope you kill a 350 lber and he rolls down into the bed of your truck!!!!


----------



## 2789britt (Jan 9, 2010)

see you in febuary phnome i was the guy you met at the waffle house about two years a go and we went to the febuary hunt my namne is brian


----------



## bugger (Jan 9, 2010)

pnome said:


> No hogs this morning
> 
> Bout froze my toes off



Nice.  I'm glad to hear someone is still hardcore enough to brave the cold.  Hope you kill something.


----------



## RVGuy (Jan 9, 2010)

1000 man points just for goin Pnome


----------



## pnome (Jan 9, 2010)

Well no hogs today but man alive what a day to be in the woods!

I will post some pics I took tommorow.


----------



## dwg1 (Jan 9, 2010)

pnome,crazy enough to hunt tomorrow?


----------



## pnome (Jan 9, 2010)

dwg1 said:


> pnome,crazy enough to hunt tomorrow?



I am.  But not crazy enough to risk the wrath of the woman.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I ended up going, there were several people out fighting the cold also. Where I was it looked like someone (owners prob) ran some dogs through there about a week back. Walked back to a spot that had been pretty good last year, but saw nothing. My other spots were occupied by others. Maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## pnome (Jan 9, 2010)

Gumbo1 said:


> I ended up going, there were several people out fighting the cold also. Where I was it looked like someone (owners prob) ran some dogs through there about a week back. Walked back to a spot that had been pretty good last year, but saw nothing. My other spots were occupied by others. Maybe tomorrow!!



I most likely saw you at some point or another.  Did you get to the north side at all?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2010)

> I hunted the quota hunt there this nov moved around the same lil area from 930 till dark zero deer 14 hogs I bagged my first two and the biggest 2 checked in out of a total of 8 one pushed 350 and the other near 275 the lighter one was older and his top tusks are the longest the taxi has ever seen in close to 30 yrs awesome hunt tho.Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a trip to the truck all I can say is hunt deep on the ridges there was absolutely no sign of them in the area on the backside of hanging mtn



PLEASE tell me you have some pictures!!!  I KNOW they are out there, sure would love to see a picture!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 10, 2010)

pnome said:


> I most likely saw you at some point or another.  Did you get to the north side at all?



Nope, just stayed south because I know that side much better.


----------



## pnome (Jan 10, 2010)

Some pics from yesterday...


My morning view:






Hog tracks, or deer tracks?  I'm guessing deer.





Cold toes!





Evening view:





The freshest tracks I found... canine.


----------



## jshanehorton (Jan 10, 2010)

Couldnt go Sat. got out Sun.  drove in Rock Quarry Rd headed north.  sat between some rocks on a ridge.  saw a couple of deer and some dog tracks.  want some more whens the next one and where??


----------



## pnome (Jan 10, 2010)

Next one is in feb.


----------



## hvickers2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ill post them tom they are not that great I forgot how to take trophy hog pics and the second I went home and got the sawzall and 2 sets of hand trucks and that's that story maybe one of these guys will bag one tom!


----------



## dwg1 (Jan 11, 2010)

*pinelog*

well guy's,went to pine log Sunday morn,pretty cold went threw the areas pnome suggested .thanks,hunted the hollows and n top of some ridges,saw a couple of does and a couple of rabbit,only deer tracks,no hogs or tracks,i was beginning to think they are urban legend like bigfoot!there was one shot on fri and one sat


----------



## john thomas (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys I am in Va. and have run out of hunting. Would sure like to do some hog hunting in Ga. Can anyone give me the low down on what I need and were I should go to get involved with some public land hunting?


----------



## pnome (Jan 11, 2010)

john thomas said:


> Hey guys I am in Va. and have run out of hunting. Would sure like to do some hog hunting in Ga. Can anyone give me the low down on what I need and were I should go to get involved with some public land hunting?



The best time to go is not during these special hog hunts.  Though that never seems to stop me.   

The best time is to hunt them during small game season with muzzleloaders or .22mags.  The mountain WMA's have hogs, but not as many as the middle and south Georgia wma's.


----------



## hvickers2 (Jan 12, 2010)

here is the pics a day late 
the tractor bucket is a 5 footer


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice looking hogs HV!


----------

